

The US Military Is Responsible for Almost All the Technology in Your iPhone - JacobiX
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-us-military-is-responsible-for-almost-all-the-technology-in-your-iphone-2014-10

======
informatimago
If the tax money stollen to people to finance the military (and of which a
small part is returned as research grants directed by the military), wouln't
this money be used more usefully by the people, and why not, wouldn't they
have promoted research leading to useful devices like iPhones (but probably
without the privacy privating features you encounter in those smart phones)?

